# Numb-The movie



## 2deepathinker

Has anyone seen this movie yet? It is the movie with Matthew Perry about depersonalization disorder. I want to see it, but I am curious if it is any good?


----------



## Jms

2deepathinker said:


> Has anyone seen this movie yet? It is the movie with Matthew Perry about depersonalization disorder. I want to see it, but I am curious if it is any good?


Saw it It doesn't have a very happy message. It Just show his struggle without away to get out of it. It not that great. But it's show many of the problem we face in this time of are life. used to be on Netflicks to stream online.


----------



## pancake

Here are some other threads on Numb:

Numb - the movie: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20387-numb-the-movie/page__view__findpost__p__1838844
Numb movie: http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/20099-numb-movie/page__view__findpost__p__182193


----------



## Ivan Hawk

Worth a watch. Give us your own opinion.


----------



## 2deepathinker

Ivan Hawk said:


> Worth a watch. Give us your own opinion.


I am in the middle of it. Will watch the rest tomorrow. It makes me laugh because I can relate to Matthew Perry. I can relate to the fear of going spontaneously crazy. I am also learning from the movie. I am glad they made a movie about depersonalization.


----------



## RenZimE

I watched the movie last night, and although in any other circumstances I would've found the movie extremely tedious (my dad is testament to that as he fell asleep within 20 minutes of watching), I was mildly touched by the storyline and could relate very well to nearly all of the problems Matthew Perry was made to face. It definitely put the whole condition in a new light for me, as seeing it on the big screen with an actor I admire greatly was nothing short of extraordinary! Overall I would recommend this movie to anyone suffering from or looking to get an insight into Depersonalization, but for Matthew Perry fans and general movie go'ers, i would suggest looking elsewhere as it is a tad slow to progress.

My rating 6/10.


----------



## 2deepathinker

RenZimE said:


> I watched the movie last night, and although in any other circumstances I would've found the movie extremely tedious (my dad is testament to that as he fell asleep within 20 minutes of watching), I was mildly touched by the storyline and could relate very well to nearly all of the problems Matthew Perry was made to face. It definitely put the whole condition in a new light for me, as seeing it on the big screen with an actor I admire greatly was nothing short of extraordinary! Overall I would recommend this movie to anyone suffering from or looking to get an insight into Depersonalization, but for Matthew Perry fans and general movie go'ers, i would suggest looking elsewhere as it is a tad slow to progress.
> 
> My rating 6/10.


That's awesome. I read the reviews on netflix/blockbuster, and people said watching this movie is like grass growing. I was kind of skeptical at first. I really liked it after watching it. It made me laugh, and I am so grateful they made a movie about this. This is my favorite thing I have seen Matthew Perry in especially since the topic is so close to my heart.


----------



## Guest

RenZimE said:


> I watched the movie last night, and although in any other circumstances I would've found the movie extremely tedious (my dad is testament to that as he fell asleep within 20 minutes of watching), I was mildly touched by the storyline and could relate very well to nearly all of the problems Matthew Perry was made to face. It definitely put the whole condition in a new light for me, as seeing it on the big screen with an actor I admire greatly was nothing short of extraordinary! Overall I would recommend this movie to anyone suffering from or looking to get an insight into Depersonalization, but for Matthew Perry fans and general movie go'ers, i would suggest looking elsewhere as it is a tad slow to progress.
> 
> My rating 6/10.


I agree. Great for DPers. 6/10 though. I would have been totally bored if I didn't have DP. But it had some great acting (Matthew Perry's best friend), etc. And the growing friendship with the pharmacist, and OMG, the oh too true experiences with psychiatrists. Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..........


----------



## Guest

Jms said:


> Saw it It doesn't have a very happy message. It Just show his struggle without away to get out of it. It not that great. But it's show many of the problem we face in this time of are life. used to be on Netflicks to stream online.


Completely agree with this except that he didn't even skim the surface on being an accurate representation of what someone with dp is really like. They didn't show the fear and panic, especially when you first get it. I mean, through the whole movie he was like having sex with people, going out to lunch, etc. They didn't show him paralyzed, in bed, not showering or eating. I don't know if everyone goes through that but I know that I certainly did and it did suck major butt that he found no hope at the end. Just lived with it. Thanks for the inspiration that we will get better.


----------



## Doneanddusted

The movie was funny, but he seemed more depressed and anxious than DP/DRed. The producer had DP for 20 years and maybe that's how it was for him, because I don't think anyone with DP would allow an inaccurate presentation of the condition. Also the fact he doesn't get better at the end seems to reflect the producer's real life experience (Harris Goldberg) as he hasn't recovered yet I believe. No wonder if he acts as anxious, downtrodden and depressed as the guy in the film!


----------



## ZachT

I think that for an actor having to play a role of being DP has to be really difficult.
Especially since Matthew Perry does not have DP.
Even though the movie left out a lot of extra details about DP, i give Matthew Perry a pat on the back for his great acting.


----------



## Tommy Cockles

RenZimE said:


> I watched the movie last night, and although in any other circumstances I would've found the movie extremely tedious (my dad is testament to that as he fell asleep within 20 minutes of watching), I was mildly touched by the storyline and could relate very well to nearly all of the problems Matthew Perry was made to face. It definitely put the whole condition in a new light for me, as seeing it on the big screen with an actor I admire greatly was nothing short of extraordinary! Overall I would recommend this movie to anyone suffering from or looking to get an insight into Depersonalization, but for Matthew Perry fans and general movie go'ers, i would suggest looking elsewhere as it is a tad slow to progress.
> 
> My rating 6/10.


I just watched this film for the second time last night, and then sought out this web page and discussion board because of the films' 'message'; I'm a recently 'outed' DP sufferer and am very keen to discuss this with anyone in the UK who has experience, advice etc... can I call on you?


----------



## Rogue Bullies

tinyfairypeople said:


> Completely agree with this except that he didn't even skim the surface on being an accurate representation of what someone with dp is really like. They didn't show the fear and panic, especially when you first get it. I mean, through the whole movie he was like having sex with people, going out to lunch, etc. They didn't show him paralyzed, in bed, not showering or eating. I don't know if everyone goes through that but I know that I certainly did and it did suck major butt that he found no hope at the end. Just lived with it. Thanks for the inspiration that we will get better.


I agree. My first week with this and I couldn't even go out of the house. Yet he was driving around, going out to eat, going to work, meeting people etc. I also didn't like the end. DP is suppose to be temporary so they should have at least showed him getting better at some point. Even with time if the drugs and therapy wasn't working.


----------



## ZachT

I could watch this film over and over again


----------



## 2deepathinker

Theone2 said:


> I could watch this film over and over again


Me, too! I really don't know how a DP person looks on the outside so I am not sure how one would act the part in a movie particularly if you've never experienced it.


----------



## hanniballexster

I don't have depersonalization ("I" feel real and normal) but I have Derealization (the entire external world feels weird, my balance and vision is off, etc) so I couldn't identify with metthew perry feeling numb because I feel like myself, but I feel as if all my senses are somehow screwed up. I could relate a little bit, because depersonalization and derealization for many people, go hand in hand, and he described some things that seemed like DR to me, as well as DP. I also was wondering if he had HPPD (hallucinogen Persisting Perception Disorder) because his symptoms started after smoking too much marijuana and just didn't go away. (I smoked marijuana as a teenager and a few times as a young adult and I felt unreal and dreamy on it, but it always went away- the DR I have now started years after, and I never smoked much or did anything stronger than pot). Apparently some people develop DP/DR symptoms immidiately after ingesting or smoking hallucinogens, so wouldn't that be HPPD (I hear the symptoms are very similar).

I found it to be a pretty good movie, maybe a 7 out of a 10, but Perry's character kind of irritated me. I understand that he was scared and felt numb and very strange, but he didn't seem (to me) like he was looking for a cure or anything on his own (I realize he saw a few shrinks, etc, but when it came to doing his own research he seemed to just give up). The ending seemed like his DP/DR would just go on forever, and he seemed resigned to it but still upset.

In comparison (and yes, I realize schziophrenia has nothing really to do with DP/DR, although schizophrenia can definately make people feel as if they are living in a dream state), when I watched a "Beautiful Mind", I found that movie a lot more powerful because Nash was also tormented, but his tenacity and determination to keep working, get better, be a good husband, pursue his mathematical "original idea" (which led him to game Theory) was really interesting to watch.

In "Numb" the only thing I can really remember Perry's character doing to improve his situation was watching golf for 23 hours a day (apparently, but he has to sleep), putting bags of frozen veggies on his head, having passive sex with his therapist and finally stealing a pair of shoes- Ii think the explanation for the theft was that he wanted to feel more "alive", but since a lot of cases of DP/DR are anxiety based, and at the very least made WORSE by anxiety and stress, then wouldn't being arrested and stressed out by the arrest and being jailed ultimately be self destructive?

I'm new to DPselfhelp but I've spoken to other people with chronic DP/DR and some of them are the most amazing, brave people I know who feel scared by the uncertainty of what's happening to them but still try to do everything they can to get better and move on, even when it feels really hard. I felt those people weren't represented, persnality-wise, in "Numb".

Btw, the movie is apparently loosely based on the real life experiences of the director (I forget his name) and there were some interviews with him in the special features. He seemed pretty upbeat, happy and optimistic in the special features interviews and I was hoping they would have an update on him, for instance, if his DP/DR eventually lessened or went away, or if he found anything that worked, even if his views shifted (ie: he became more spiritual, anything) but there was no update on his condition, nothing.

I know I have seen other movies that deal with a sense of unreality (or were directed by people who had DP or DR or both) and I am trying right now to remember title names for you guys.

later. Alexandra


----------



## ZachT

Interesting


----------



## BlueTank

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/harris-goldberg/turning-a-sudden-mental-d_b_46145.html

I remember Perry talking about how the director was always helping him stay in character.

Edit: and ofcourse now I find this was already posted. Not that I would remember that if I saw it before.


----------



## junkinmahcranium

I don't have DR, but I've read enough about it to feel that Numb was mostly about DR and not DP.

I didn't like how all his problems seemed to go away when he met some chick. >.> If only it were that effing easy.


----------



## 2deepathinker

junkinmahcranium said:


> I don't have DR, but I've read enough about it to feel that Numb was mostly about DR and not DP.
> 
> I didn't like how all his problems seemed to go away when he met some chick. >.> If only it were that effing easy.


I know what you mean about the problems going away when he dated that chick.

I remember the scene where he was looking at his hand and freaking out, and this felt like DP to me, but then again I have a hard time discerning the difference in my own experience of it.


----------



## Guest

I am familiar with the director/writer. He has DP/DR, but experienced these things in childhood. He believes a joint kicked it into a chronic state. He has anxiety and other problems. He is still ill, so this is a true story. Despite that he still works in the film industry as a writer and director, and no he is not cured.

The film had budget constraints, it is very difficult to convey DP/DR or illustrate it. He wanted to address more re: his childhood and did not have the time/budget to cover all that he wanted to.

I give me all the credit in the world for getting out and making the picture. It is the first "Hollywood" film about DP/DR.

Also, sadly, most people in Hollywood expect a certain storyline and a happy ending to most films. He tried to stay true to his story while at the same time having to work within the constraints of needing to SELL the picture. If you don't have an audience, the film makes no money. Perry was a great choice as he brought audiences in, but that wasn't strong enough to help non DP/DR individuals understand.

H.G. has a career in the film industry and has serious anxiety and DP/DR which make his life extremely difficult.

One thing in real life he has indicated helps him is strenuous exercise, every day .. a couple hours? It helps "burn off anxiety." He has found no cure, and the story is actually virtually 100% true. Including falling for that girl and wanting to not miss the opportunity of loving her as he was sick.

He never got well, but in the film, it would seem the girl remains supportive of him. In real life I believe the girl moved on and got married but they are good friends.


----------



## junkinmahcranium

2deepathinker said:


> I know what you mean about the problems going away when he dated that chick.
> 
> I remember the scene where he was looking at his hand and freaking out, and this felt like DP to me, but then again I have a hard time discerning the difference in my own experience of it.


Well, at certain points in the movie, like when he was sitting in the back of that cop car, his vision would get all weird and blue and swishy (explaining it horribly but if you've seen the film you know what I'm talking about). From what I'm read, that specific experience is more DR than DP. But I have looked at my hand and freaked out for a million and six reasons .. in the film, I always just assumed the blue swishyness occured. :s

thoughts?


----------



## 2deepathinker

junkinmahcranium said:


> Well, at certain points in the movie, like when he was sitting in the back of that cop car, his vision would get all weird and blue and swishy (explaining it horribly but if you've seen the film you know what I'm talking about). From what I'm read, that specific experience is more DR than DP. But I have looked at my hand and freaked out for a million and six reasons .. in the film, I always just assumed the blue swishyness occured. :s
> 
> thoughts?


Yeah, I think you are right. It is a good film on many levels for someone like us with Dp/Dr to watch. I feel like seeing it again. I might stream it off of netflix again.


----------



## voidvoid

If someone is thinking about trying out Netflix please use the the address http://www.netflix.com/TRS to support the awesome Webshow/Podcast http://www.thetotallyradshow.com

About the film, I bought the dvd recently after having it in computer-binary form for years. Everyone should buy the dvd or get it from Netflix. I think I have reviewed the film on here before so I´m not gonna do that again. It is flawed for the reasons that Dreamer mentioned, but great.


----------



## joewolf

Chronically depressed screenwriter desperately tries to cure his condition when he meets the girl of his dreams.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

I often feel a good sense of being engaged in a supportive community and having an increased sense of direction in life reduce DP.
As for curing it, I often feel strong about the idea that having many many serious positive changes in our life could get rid of it.
Changes this world is making increasingly difficult to really see and achieve because of so much distraction from our own self needs. 
Things that distract us are ... governments, obnoxious horrible people currently in our lives (at our jobs, schools, etc), various ignorances in various cultures, etc.
It's not easy to engage more of that true self with true desires/needs - but wonderful when we do make changes that further engage the two.
my opinion.


----------



## MobiusX

this numb movie is pure garbage, it shouldn't even be mentioned as a DP movie, more like a comedy movie


----------



## BlueTank

MobiusX said:


> this numb movie is pure garbage, it shouldn't even be mentioned as a DP movie, more like a comedy movie


Well get your camera ready Mobius. Lets see what you got!

waiting.


----------



## Gypsy85

I have just seen the trailer and this almost drove me to tears. Mathew Perry is awesome.

I am thinking about watching the whole movie and also showing it to my family.

Does anyone know whether it is also available in German?

edit: Just have to watch the trailer again and again... I simply LOVE the last sentence of the trailer. I am going to say it to my boyfriend, this is so true


----------



## Guest

Here is an Interview with Matthew Perry for 'Numb'


----------



## Gypsy85

Thank you TOF









Definitely looking forward to watch the whole film!!!

Is it very...I mean... is it very discouraging?

I have heard that the director could not recover, so there is probably not a real happy end.

Does Hudson manage to live a full life despite of his DP?

I'd love to watch the film, but I do not want to see more discouraging stuff


----------



## Guest

Gypsy85 said:


> Thank you TOF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely looking forward to watch the whole film!!!
> 
> Is it very...I mean... is it very discouraging?
> 
> I have heard that the director could not recover, so there is probably not a real happy end.
> 
> Does Hudson manage to live a full life despite of his DP?
> 
> I'd love to watch the film, but I do not want to see more discouraging stuff


Well let me just put it this way. If I had a choice, between recovering from DP and being alone, or not recovering DP and being with someone, then I would choose the latter. That is, I mean, as in a relationship.


----------



## BlueTank

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Well let me just put it this way. If I had a choice, between recovering from DP and being alone, or not recovering DP and being with someone, then I would choose the latter. That is, I mean, as in a relationship.


HAHA i've been "alone" for most of my life!!! I would choose the previous by far. Infact sadly my DP/DR coincided with a relationship and It was so much to handle and was moving so fast, and i'm kinda non-confrontational so I started having night panic attacks. In my sleep. They very much coincided with the relationship, when things would get heavy. and I dont mean in a bad way. i mean in a like "i'm moving in!" "we are going to be together FOREVER" type of way... along side other kinda scary new things you learn about the person.	Ok enough of that. its complicated...

But anyways. I would choose no DP/DR and live the life the way I was.. kinda lonely on the relationship front, but great friendships all around. I have great friendships.

Another reason.. Brace yourself guys.. you ready for this.

She left him.

Thats right. She left him shortly after where the movie ends. or whatever. She left him and they... they being the production company, wouldn't let him put it in.

You honestly have to know an industry before you can really comment on it. You do. Think about yoru job. or if you have a real career. Think about it. Now think about average joe talking about it.... he's a fucking idiot right? Yeah. thats how it all goes. Doctors think we are idiots. People who talk about my line of work sound naive to the point of making me double over in laughter. People talk about cars around my mechanic friend and he just wants to sock em in the head.

Well in the movie industry theres a lot of shit. Lots of hands in play, lots of cooks in the kitchen, and a lot of it has to do with money. Matthew Perry is in the movie. Obviosuly the guy wanted to get it out to as many eyes as possible. Not yours and mine. Fuck us. We are the choir. Nobody has to preach SHIT to me. I am convinced. But others need to be convinced. Sadly it puts the movie netiehr here nor there. Its not a documentary.... its not a really really good movie - because LIFE isn't always a good movie, sorry, especially with DP/DR. And the truth that was altered was things like the actual relationship.

You think it gives you hope that you can be in a relationship. Dude. You CAN! you always can. Theres some chick or dude out there who loves yoru DP/DR ass and he/she has some fuckin issue like the girl in the movie. You'll find some girl who is kinda schizo but loving. Whatever... but this is about YOU. You have to deal with YOU and you have to be good for anything to work.

SHE LEFT HIM. its not in the movie. but its a fact. They aint together today. And she left him not too long after.	Who knows. May be he cheated on her and we don't know that. *SHRUG*. but anyways........ i'll sum it up.

You choose door number 2. DP and the Girl. She leaves you a year later.. You still like that decision? Not me. Sounds like the potential for a broken record.

START
I love you

I love you too

The DP is ok

Are you sure?

Yes

I want to help you. help fix you

Uh... I ok I want to just have a good relationship

This is working right?
Ok your kind of dull
Ok you dont want to go out.. AGAIN.

DUMP
END
REPEAT


----------



## Guest

BlueTank said:


> HAHA i've been "alone" for most of my life!!! I would choose the previous by far. Infact sadly my DP/DR coincided with a relationship and It was so much to handle and was moving so fast, and i'm kinda non-confrontational so I started having night panic attacks. In my sleep. They very much coincided with the relationship, when things would get heavy. and I dont mean in a bad way. i mean in a like "i'm moving in!" "we are going to be together FOREVER" type of way... along side other kinda scary new things you learn about the person.	Ok enough of that. its complicated...
> 
> But anyways. I would choose no DP/DR and live the life the way I was.. kinda lonely on the relationship front, but great friendships all around. I have great friendships.
> 
> Another reason.. Brace yourself guys.. you ready for this.
> 
> She left him.
> 
> Thats right. She left him shortly after where the movie ends. or whatever. She left him and they... they being the production company, wouldn't let him put it in.
> 
> You honestly have to know an industry before you can really comment on it. You do. Think about yoru job. or if you have a real career. Think about it. Now think about average joe talking about it.... he's a fucking idiot right? Yeah. thats how it all goes. Doctors think we are idiots. People who talk about my line of work sound naive to the point of making me double over in laughter. People talk about cars around my mechanic friend and he just wants to sock em in the head.
> 
> Well in the movie industry theres a lot of shit. Lots of hands in play, lots of cooks in the kitchen, and a lot of it has to do with money. Matthew Perry is in the movie. Obviosuly the guy wanted to get it out to as many eyes as possible. Not yours and mine. Fuck us. We are the choir. Nobody has to preach SHIT to me. I am convinced. But others need to be convinced. Sadly it puts the movie netiehr here nor there. Its not a documentary.... its not a really really good movie - because LIFE isn't always a good movie, sorry, especially with DP/DR. And the truth that was altered was things like the actual relationship.
> 
> You think it gives you hope that you can be in a relationship. Dude. You CAN! you always can. Theres some chick or dude out there who loves yoru DP/DR ass and he/she has some fuckin issue like the girl in the movie. You'll find some girl who is kinda schizo but loving. Whatever... but this is about YOU. You have to deal with YOU and you have to be good for anything to work.
> 
> SHE LEFT HIM. its not in the movie. but its a fact. They aint together today. And she left him not too long after.	Who knows. May be he cheated on her and we don't know that. *SHRUG*. but anyways........ i'll sum it up.
> 
> You choose door number 2. DP and the Girl. She leaves you a year later.. You still like that decision? Not me. Sounds like the potential for a broken record.
> 
> START
> I love you
> 
> I love you too
> 
> The DP is ok
> 
> Are you sure?
> 
> Yes
> 
> I want to help you. help fix you
> 
> Uh... I ok I want to just have a good relationship
> 
> This is working right?
> Ok your kind of dull
> Ok you dont want to go out.. AGAIN.
> 
> DUMP
> END
> REPEAT


How about I think inclusively and optimistically: No DP + The Girl + A Good Life =]


----------



## SaraBro

I don't think the movie dealt with the constant fear that comes from DP/DR... It's one thing feeling numb, but to question your own existence is more awful I would say. And the fear you get from thinking about the universe etc... afraid of your soul slipping into a black hole and suffer from fear for all eternity. But maybe he didn't experience that... maybe he just had the feeling of not being real.


----------



## Guest

Dont watch it.


----------



## Lionheart

It's not a bad movie. I think there's an important message in the movie that's useful for people who suffer from this condition. In the beginning of the movie he says that he's always been his worst enemy. In the movie his dad told him that he should pull his socks up, and stop getting in his own way. That's what he does in the end of the movie, he stops getting in his own way. That's what a lot of people with dp/dr do, they keep getting in their own way, focusing on their symptoms, obessing it, etc.
There you have it.


----------



## babybowrain

I think they should have some "agrophobia' scenes where the sky looks unusual and funny coloured...because I love scenes like that. Ok useless comment.


----------



## spike

I must admit i love this film alot and i can watch it alot if the time, one of my faves 9/10 
really goes into detail

this movie can teach you a few things

god bless


----------



## MobiusX

I wish this thread died. This movie was a waste of time. I felt like I was watching the circus. There is nothing much to say about it.


----------



## codeblue213

The movie has nothing to do with dp. they don't explain it at all.


----------



## ProphetEdison

gonna download this movie tomorrow :>


----------



## Quarter Pounder

Crappy movie. There are two ways to see it:


As a non-DPD sufferer: It's just a boring romantic comedy with a fat, bit older and depressed version of Chandler.
As a DPD sufferer: It's a lame Hollywoodization of the disorder which not only adds nothing to it, but also diminishes the condition by mixing it up with some non-funny situations and relationships. The ending makes you feel even worst, given that the moral of the story is "there is no cure". So, it's neither funny nor comforting.


----------



## PhoenixDown

Quarter Pounder said:


> Crappy movie. There are two ways to see it:
> 
> 
> As a non-DPD sufferer: It's just a boring romantic comedy with a fat, bit older and depressed version of Chandler.
> As a DPD sufferer: It's a lame Hollywoodization of the disorder which not only adds nothing to it, but also diminishes the condition by mixing it up with some non-funny situation and relationships. The ending makes you feel even worst, given that the moral of the story is "there is no cure". So, it's neither funny nor comforting.


lol.


----------



## SpaceCase

Well you see at least they attempted at making it a true depictation of DP. Even if the movie wasn't great, at least people will think "oh, DP, I wanna learn more" and then they will Google it. And that is how the word gets around.


----------



## toshibatelly

I liked it. I have it on DVD so I'll sometimes watch it if I'm feeling bad, just to remind myself that everything I'm feeling is normal for someone with DP. I also watch The Sopranos when I'm feeling odd, as anyone who's watched it will know it features a lot of therapy sessions and the main character, Tony, suffers from panic attacks.

It did piss me off by including the bit with weed, I don't want people thinking everyone who has DP/DR got it by smoking weed, I didn't and nor did many other people (to be clear, I'm not saying people who got it by smoking weed deserve it more than those who didn't). Although I suppose from the perspective of the filmmaker you need an easy way to explain how the character got the disorder, and getting it after smoking weed is pretty common from what I've read here.


----------



## Ivan Hawk

need a documentary on this shit


----------



## lucasso

I think that the movie shows long struggle of someone affected by dp/dr. I was reading interwiev with guy who wrote the whole story which is true based. 
For me constructive thing that movie shows is that instead of focusing our lifes around our dp/dr which usually leads to nothing and cost us plenty of energy and time.
We should just try focus on a good things in our life, things that we like, things that despite our dp/dr can bring us something positive to our life.

Very good that such a movie exist! More awarness about dp/dr will give more reasons for sciencists to carry on with research and trials and maybe one day there will be something that really helps


----------



## Chelsea

I hated the movie. There were some good scenes, but the rest was just bs.


----------



## PhoenixDown

finally watched the fucking thing.

I liked all the real DP stuff. Movie was pretty bad. I want to watch a really horrific DP movie, not a comedy.


----------



## daydreambeliever

Yeah, it was pretty light weight but good. I like how he takes a hand full of pills and the phone rings, he spits them out, and seems to completely forget that he almost attempted suicide. That's pretty good. That's what it's like for me.

There is another movie out there done way back as a study on neurosis called Red Winter, somehow that doesn't sound right, darn it. I think that's it. Anyhow it's German with subtitles but I found the characters in there to be suffering from dp and portraying it pretty well. Especially the main character. I am just like her except I've been like this since I can remember.


----------



## daydreambeliever

That movie Red Winter is horrific to me by the way. And I was being nice when I said but good cause Numb was bad. You're right.


----------



## forestx5

daydreambeliever said:


> That movie Red Winter is horrific to me by the way. And I was being nice when I said but good cause Numb was bad. You're right.


The real "DP story" can be found in the movie "The Never Ending Story". It is a story of the battle to save the universe from "The great nothingness".


----------

